# How to avoid so much moisture in tank?



## chris31 (Aug 6, 2010)

So here in ny the last couple of days have been pretty warm so the air conditioning is up and running now for one to keep myself cool and two to keep the tank cool. Now I've notice tho because naturally with the closed lids it is cooler outside then inside the tank which is creating a lot of condensation on the glass which causing the tank to become "too wet". I've been leaving the lids open a bit and this eliminates the condensation and excessive moisture in the tank. Now my question is should I cut some vent into the plastic strips that are attached to the glass lids? If I do this will I have many heating issues during the winter? What does everyone think?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

chris31 said:


> So here in ny the last couple of days have been pretty warm so the air conditioning is up and running now for one to keep myself cool and two to keep the tank cool. Now I've notice tho because naturally with the closed lids it is cooler outside then inside the tank which is creating a lot of condensation on the glass which causing the tank to become "too wet". I've been leaving the lids open a bit and this eliminates the condensation and excessive moisture in the tank. Now my question is should I cut some vent into the plastic strips that are attached to the glass lids? If I do this will I have many heating issues during the winter? What does everyone think?


While there are ways to cut down on condensation I actually see it as a good thing. 

You say "too wet". PDFs love high humidity so odds are your tanks aren't "too wet".


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Agreed.. if viewing is an issue.. I just pop mine open and clean it with a paper towell once a day.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> While there are ways to cut down on condensation I actually see it as a good thing.
> 
> You say "too wet". PDFs love high humidity so odds are your tanks aren't "too wet".


Couldn't agree more. Condesation is how I monitor humidity in the tank (It lets me know everything is all right).


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

You're only too wet if it looks like theyre living in a swamp. But you'd probably notice that because all the plants would be dead.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bshmerlie said:


> You're only too wet if it looks like theyre living in a swamp. But you'd probably notice that because all the plants would be dead.


Even then it's really not "too wet", but rather needs a more appropriate substrate.
If the real problem is that you want to see into the viv better, then consider adding an internal circulation fan. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55446-diy-tank-air-circulation.html


----------



## chris31 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.... Yes my big problem is the viewing on the viv. And I just want to make sure the plants would be ok because with all the condensation the leaves on them remain soaked with beads of water on them.... But if you all say it is ok I will take your work for it.... Do you guys think a fan is necessary?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I dont use fans.. I just clean my glass once a day for viewing purposes. 
Plus my auratus like making a mess of it


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

For viewing purposes, a fan is highly useful. Something that works well for me: Insert two vents in the lid on opposite side of the terrarium (be sure to make them ff proof). Either place a small computer fan over one of the vents to pull air out of the tank, or you can have tubing leading to a fan (I think that looks nicer). Not only will the air circulation help with condensation issues, it will help keep the terrarium cooler when it is warm and it is useful for a number of plant species. I put them on a timer so that they are not constantly running. Be sure to maintain proper humidity levels though (one example where a water feature can really help maintain frog habitat). Good air circulation with high humidity is key.


----------

